# eating properly (consuming enough/ low sugar) cures me



## rh1 (May 21, 2015)

Hi. I wanted to say I found that if I eat lots of savoury food throughout the day in between proper meals; instead of sugary drinks/ biscuits/ chocolate (dense calorie food) it cures my condition completely.

The symptoms I suffered were incomplete bowel motions and strong odour. I tried supplements/fibre/probiotics (fibre made it worse).

the most important thing for me is to eat enough and then I can drink eg. coffee (or foods that I used to avoid) but when I start to miss meals & proper snacks the odour comes back.

My GI said ''not eating enough exacerbates ALL bowel conditions'' when I told him this.

I hope this is useful.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It surely helps. Obviously not all cases are as easy to treat as yours. I have completely avoided sugar (and chocolate, and processed foods) for the last 6 years. Those are poison.


----------



## rh1 (May 21, 2015)

my condition didn't seem solvable, it was relentless for years.. I tried all sorts.. still not cured the underlying condition but eating loads of substantive food definitely has a huge effect for me.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have been following the SCD diet for years. This diet is about eating real food: fish, meat, veggies, etc.


----------



## rh1 (May 21, 2015)

I don't want to give bad advice (you know your condition, some people here have something different to IBS) but have you tried increasing the diet a lot by adding extra protein/ complex carbs to an already-good diet? I have dysfunction of the lower gut and this forces it into working properly somehow, where as fibre made it much worse.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried to eat only rice with some meat or fish back in 2009. As you say, each of us is different.


----------



## Zarkaf (Feb 4, 2013)

You are right sugary products & cold drink etc makes LG worse. What I do to control my lg is taking antidepressants (ecsitalopram) 20mg/day and ground flax seeds (contain high amount of fiber) with meals and bananas daily. skipping a meal is also causing a bad smell.


----------

